# Dawson Forest



## buckdown (Aug 6, 2008)

Anyone hunting Dawson forest in Dawsonville? Do yal'll think that hunting is going to be tough this year in this wma.  Last year place was covered up with people in all the good holes.  What do ya'll think?


----------



## stev (Aug 6, 2008)

hunt mid week


----------



## buckdown (Aug 6, 2008)

Ain't that the truth


----------



## 2-shot (Aug 6, 2008)

With all the timber that has been cut and or thinned in last couple of years, the hunting should definately improve from what it was, creating more of those so called honey holes


----------



## countryfied (Aug 6, 2008)

The only time me and my buddies  had any luck we had to walk further than anybody else would go but saw plenty of deer


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 6, 2008)

The hunting on Dawson Forest is too tough.

Everyone should just stay home


----------



## Gunner308 (Aug 8, 2008)

Jeff Phillips said:


> The hunting on Dawson Forest is too tough.
> 
> Everyone should just stay home



I agree. I think all  the deer have decided to migrate to alltoona wma for the season.


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 8, 2008)

*Dawson Forrest*

Gon subscriber for almost 2 years, new to the forum, and i signed up just to reply to your post.

i was am new to the area, came down here late on '03, and did some hunting across north georgia. i was happy with dawson forrest until i shot a deer. the drag from shot to road was about 1/2 mile, mostly down hill.. that wasnt too bad. when i got to the check in station, well, thats where i got my suprise.

being from a certain mid-atlantic state originally, we were always careful where we hunted. when i saw something sticking out the side of the doe, i asked mr ranger... "what is that?" he replied, "a tumor." on my scouting trip, i recalled seeing a 7' fence, with barbed wire on top, that prompted my next question. i asked mr ranger, "radiation or chemicals?". he said "radiation."

next time you are on-line, search for "dawsonville lockheed radiation". i am sure some places there are safer then others.. but...

i still like hunting dawsonville forrest, but i use a camera now. it sure is pretty. i will leave the deer for all of you nice folks!

ps, dont take this as a knock on georgia hunting!!! i have only been here for 5 years, and i love the hunting in georgia!!! just dont like the northern chemicals or the southern radiation! i even went so far as to purchase my own small piece of paradise near athens. last year i was lucky enough to spend nearly every deer season weekend in the field. 3 deer and 3 hogs made for a great season!!!


----------



## cmghunter (Aug 8, 2008)

georgia-home.First welcome to cumming and GON.
Just a little advise,shoot BUCKS on dawson forest.It is a killer getting them out.I personaly wouldn't eat ANY deer from DAWSON FOREST.There is plenty of does around on wmas and nat.forest land to eat.


----------



## Scoutman (Aug 8, 2008)

Please don't risk the radiation stay away!


----------



## stev (Aug 8, 2008)

so thats why the deer glow in the dark!!!Ive likt many there with no problems ,i aint glowin yet.No non radiated deer on dawson forest.


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 8, 2008)

buckdown said:


> Anyone hunting Dawson forest in Dawsonville? Do yal'll think that hunting is going to be tough this year in this wma.  Last year place was covered up with people in all the good holes.  What do ya'll think?



Nope you and 2 shot need not waste yalls time even fooling with Dawson Forest, I got all the deer baited up on our property with about 25 acres of corn field.


----------



## Scoutman (Aug 9, 2008)

Yea, 25,000 acres covered up and all the good spots taken, reminds me of most hunting clubs.


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 9, 2008)

Scoutman said:


> Yea, 25,000 acres covered up and all the good spots taken, reminds me of most hunting clubs.



aint that the truth.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 9, 2008)

uh huh...  Sumbuddy needs a fence painted


----------



## buckdown (Aug 10, 2008)

Keep feeding 'em Craig, me and 2-shot will get them before they get to the corn.  We like'em healthy!!  But don't worry we'll save you a couple


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 10, 2008)

buckdown said:


> Keep feeding 'em Craig, me and 2-shot will get them before they get to the corn.  We like'em healthy!!  But don't worry we'll save you a couple



As long as I get the 2 that I keep seeing coming over from the treatment plant side of the river we'll be fine BTW they are looking healthy this year.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 11, 2008)

Craig Knight said:


> As long as I get the 2 that I keep seeing coming over from the treatment plant side of the river we'll be fine BTW they are looking healthy this year.



I'm pretty sure I saw 1 of those last year. Had a bow in my hand and he was way out of range.

Ought to be a goodun this year! Good luck!


----------



## buckdown (Aug 11, 2008)

I know what you are talking about but the one's Craig got in mind ain't no little babies from what I hear.  Must be nice to have that private land. If you need help Craig just call!!!


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 11, 2008)

Jeff Phillips said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw 1 of those last year. Had a bow in my hand and he was way out of range.
> 
> Ought to be a goodun this year! Good luck!


Hey Jeff one of them from last yeat he was a 6 point about 18-19" wide and around 6" brow tines, with 12" or so g 2"s he's looking pretty good this year nice 8




buckdown said:


> I know what you are talking about but the one's Craig got in mind ain't no little babies from what I hear.  Must be nice tok have that private land. If you need help Craig just call!!!


both are good uns but one is a nice thick 9 pointer and the other one is talked about above. I MIGHT need some help, draggin'em out.


----------



## buckdown (Aug 11, 2008)

No big deal me and 2-shot will come help you if you get'em. Good luck to you maybe you will kill him. 

later
buckdown


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 11, 2008)

Craig Knight said:


> Hey Jeff one of them from last yeat he was a 6 point about 18-19" wide and around 6" brow tines, with 12" or so g 2"s he's looking pretty good this year nice 8
> 
> 
> 
> both are good uns but one is a nice thick 9 pointer and the other one is talked about above. I MIGHT need some help, draggin'em out.



I'm real close to there and would be happy to help if I am in town.

The one I saw last year was a 17" 8 with good tine length, but not a lot of mass. He may be your 9.

Maybe we need to be discussing this in PM's


----------



## Nga. (Aug 15, 2008)

Man bow season will stink this year on Dawson Forest.

I been over looking around a few times and nothing but empty oaks, Chiggers and Rattlers.

I think I'd find somewhere else to go, I would but I'm only 5 mile away.


----------



## Pineyrooter (Aug 16, 2008)

> i asked mr ranger... "what is that?" he replied, "a tumor." on my scouting trip, i recalled seeing a 7' fence, with barbed wire on top, that prompted my next question. i asked mr ranger, "radiation or chemicals?". he said "radiation."


----------



## Stan in SC (Aug 16, 2008)

Tumors can and do occur in nature normally  without help from radiation.I lived on the border of and hunted Dawson forest for many years and never had any problem with eating the deer killed there.There are indeed areas fenced with radiation warning signs but this is "trace" radiation.It sure doesn't affect the wildlife.
Dawson Forest is super crowded on weekends.I only hunted during the week.

Stan


----------



## buckdown (Aug 16, 2008)

Know all about them weekend warriors


----------



## cmghunter (Aug 16, 2008)

And it seems like the weekend pests,never look up when they walk..
HELLO someone is in the tree you just passed.


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 16, 2008)

cmghunter said:


> And it seems like the weekend pests,never look up when they walk..
> HELLO someone is in the tree you just passed.



yep and some of them are blind or illiterate cause they dont seem to stop when they pass the WMA Boundary signs


----------



## cmghunter (Aug 16, 2008)

If their not looking up they can't see anything,including signs.I think they just like to walk and walk and walk then TALK alot..


----------



## buckdown (Aug 17, 2008)

I had a guy last year follow my bright eyes to my tree even after I told him at the truck which way I was headed.  Had to shine my flashlight at him so that he would go the other way!  Aggrevating


----------



## Killer (Aug 23, 2008)

The water authority area on the Atlanta Tract is an awesome place.  I shot a 10 pt that would score around 125+ right next to the property line but never found it.  He ran through some of the thickest stuff and water that I have seen.  Man it a shame.  Hopefully there are plenty more over there.


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 23, 2008)

Killer said:


> The water authority area on the Atlanta Tract is an awesome place.  I shot a 10 pt that would score around 125+ right next to the property line but never found it.  He ran through some of the thickest stuff and water that I have seen.  Man it a shame.  Hopefully there are plenty more over there.



yeah thats what I am hunting, The water authority property. Its a very nice piece of land, if we can keep the poachers off of it, for the record I'm not callling you that, I am referring to the idiots that try to sneak over on it and then say well the county owns it and its public land , which case the county DOES NOT own it and neither is it public land.


----------



## Killer (Aug 25, 2008)

No worries, I hunt inside the yellow, actually Its so thick I couldn't even shot one over the line anyway.  It's a shame people play dumb regarding lines, it's marked in yellow.  I have found a funnel that they travel right near the water authority fence, Im hoping to get the ones I saw and  let go last year.


----------



## SWbowhunter (Aug 25, 2008)

Harvest was down 40% last year, mainly due to mast failure. I think we carried over a lot of deer. So I am kind of excited. I know I have been seeing several bucks.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 26, 2008)

I have seen 5 rack bucks in the area over the last month. None were on DF, but a couple were close.

Saw 2 that would go on my wall off 369, 1 is huge!


----------

